# I am new right out of the box



## billrobin (Feb 3, 2013)

All,

My wife and I have what I believe is an unusual goal and that is to move to Thailand work and live for a year then back to the states to finish life . I am a 50 year old 
manager ( to young to retire ) for a HVAC company and while we are young we would like to spend it abroad ( 1 year ). I am just exploring the option for the first time with this e-mail. Ideally we would like to work and live
in the touristy beach settings of Thailand . Is this a probability ? I am not sure were to start so any and all information I thank you.

Bill


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...oyment-restricted-occupations-foreigners.html is a sticky on this forum.
gives you an idea about your possibilities. Being over 50 you can go for a retirement visa (actually, extension of 'O'-A' visa on the grounds of being retired), given that you have enough resources to qualify.
An ED visa is another possibility if you want to study near the beaches, maybe you should google 'Thai visas' and take a look. Like everyone you will be confused at first. Good luck.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

billrobin said:


> All,
> 
> My wife and I have what I believe is an unusual goal and that is to move to Thailand work and live for a year then back to the states to finish life . I am a 50 year old
> manager ( to young to retire ) for a HVAC company and while we are young we would like to spend it abroad ( 1 year ). I am just exploring the option for the first time with this e-mail. Ideally we would like to work and live
> ...


Bill:

Probability? No. Possibility? Yes. Review the sticky thread Thailand Jobs - websites and resources. Good luck in your job search. You will need considerable luck securing a position.

There is no lack of qualified HVAC folk in the tropical paradise of Thailand. They work long hours for low wages and speak fluent Thai. They are your competition. 

That being said ... You may possibly be able to secure an assignment to Thailand with an OEM company performing field service on their equipment(s). 

Good luck with your search. 

The alternate methods suggested by Mr. Cooke "retirement or education visa" are reasonable options for spending a year in Thailand and should be explored (far greater success ratio).

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## billrobin (Feb 3, 2013)

Stednick,

Just to clarify , I have not been in the field for 14 years and now manager ( people contracts customers money ) so with that said is there a need for someone with these skills ? I have just began my research 
and will do so for the next year . I want to make sure that I am able to understand Thailand and its culture.
I feel the need to get up and accomplish something every day and at 50 years old that accomplishment will come in the form of work. I am willing to do anything for a year ,is there a bartenders job snorkeling guide ect.. located in the the regions were westerners visit?? Am I heading in the right directions?


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

billrobin said:


> Stednick,
> 
> Just to clarify , I have not been in the field for 14 years and now manager ( people contracts customers money ) so with that said is there a need for someone with these skills ? I have just began my research
> and will do so for the next year . I want to make sure that I am able to understand Thailand and its culture.
> I feel the need to get up and accomplish something every day and at 50 years old that accomplishment will come in the form of work. I am willing to do anything for a year ,is there a bartenders job snorkeling guide ect.. located in the the regions were westerners visit?? Am I heading in the right directions?


With respect, please read the stickies on this forum. In principle, you may not do any job that a Thai could (or should) be able to do. Similar to Switzerland in fact. Maybe an internet business would be something for you, you'll be locked in your office for long periods of time.


----------



## billrobin (Feb 3, 2013)

Cooked

Please don't misunderstand my intentions. I would never show disrespect to any nation or its people I truly believe culture is what makes the world an interesting place and is my drive to researching the possibility of moving abroad before I retire . I am just trying to get a feel for ( if any ) employment options there maybe. Cooked is it fair to say most if not all expats are 100% retired ( what I mean by that is not working for income )


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I think you misunderstood my post, never mind. 
I don't know the answer to your interesting question, young people living here for a year or two or longer are generally working on an expat package for a foreign firm, are teachers or are just goofing off on an education visa or similar. These tend to be centered around Bangkok. You then get the people on 'marriage visas' like me of different ages.


----------



## billrobin (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I just think it would be a wonderful adventure to live abroad for a year or so. I will continue to communicate and research to see if this is a possibility for me and my wife.
I just want to break the rules of life and do this within the next couple of years . I will never retire abroad with 1 grandchild and 2 on the way ( as a matter of fact today feb 5 the second grandchild will be with us ) me and Robin will always live close to our children.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Investigation*

Bill:

Indiana, provides fond memories of our American corn-fed beef. Lafayette's Mountain Jack's House Cut of Prime Rib lathered with horseradish sauce. You won't find that in Thailand ... on the flip side, there are innumerable exotic Thai dishes that you cannot find in the USA.

So, do what you need to do to visit for a year. It is a great adventure. 

As you say you need to do something accomplish something productive every day, "in the form of work", you need to cast your net wide. Employment in Thailand is highly regulated. As a foreigner you need a work permit. The employing company applies for the permit and has several hoops to jump through to secure one ... therein lies the difficulty. Only if you carry a unique skill in short supply can you succeed in securing an employment offer in Thailand. 

Now, *the exception to this*, and the side door to employment, is the fact that you are a native English speaker. So, "English as a Second Language" teaching positions abound. The con side to this is that; unless you have strong teaching credentials with experience, you will receive monetary offers that are, in a word, "minimal".

So, can you make it work? Visit the website; ajarn.com to investigate the "Teacher" option.

Another item to be aware of is the taxation implications. You will be paying Thailand income tax. Your foreign earned income is tax exempt in the USA. However, unless you pay self employment taxes into social security your retirement social security benefits will be impacted. The less you pay in the less you get out, although a one year sojourn will cause minimal impact.

For Thailand taxes see the thread "Expatriation" last post 15AUG12. Located on page 12 of this forum. Thread has links to English language documents of Thai Taxation forms and regulations. 

Other concerns, health insurance. God forbid you get sick or are in an accident. Make sure you have medical insurance in case of an emergency.

You speak of "I want to make sure that I am able to understand Thailand and its culture." That one's a good-luck statement. Experienced ex-pats with decades of "life-in-Thailand" experience call this the impossible dream.

One last note in closing. The tropical sun is unbelievable. I hope you like it "hot", both thermal and spicy. 

Good luck in your investigation and may you and your wife enjoy Thailand in all it's glory.


----------

